# Infertile eggs???????



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

We have two pair of black american fantails, that have been laying eggs and setting but nothing hatches. We checked there last set of eggs that were due to hatch on Wed, and to our surprise there were four eggs in both nest. We candled all eight eggs and none show any sign of any kind of development. We have a pair of white fantails that are the same age and they are on their second sucessful hatch. Does anyone have any idea what the problem is????????????????? We have no idea what the problem is.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you had four eggs in each nest. Are you sure that you do not have 4 hens? As 4 eggs to a nest say you have hens paired. Now that aside. Have you trimmed tails on the birds and trimmed the vent area. As fans need a little extra in that area. To help with more fertile eggs. .


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, 4 Eggs in the same Nest indicates a mated pair of Hens...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

*5th set of eggs*

This is both pairs 5th set of eggs however this is the first time that they have not pushed the eggs out of the nest. Up till now they have pushed the eggs out and come out of the nest for a few days to mate and than they would return to the nest and lay again. So this is the first time there has been 4 eggs in the nest. I am not 100% sure that they are not all hens but the two that we believe are the cock birds act like males. They coo and grunt and do the little dance for the hens. Is there another way that I can determine the sex??? tails and vents have been trimmed. When I orginally saw that there were 4 eggs I too thought that they all might be hens but if that is the case why is this the first time there are 4 eggs???
Thank you for all the help you are offering I feel kinda dumb for not being able to answer this for myself but it has been may years since we have kept pigeons and I guess I still have alot to learn. We enjoy our birds and I hate to see them constantly setting on eggs and getting nothing out of it, it breaks my heart to see all their work go to waste.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok how old is the cock bird. Then Sometimes on birds that fertile less at first. You can trim as close to the body all but say 6 of the tail feathers. Now remember you need to make the even on both sides to keep the tail centerd. Then You can use vit E 200 unit on the cock for 4 to 5 days. This helps. Or get vitimans and add to the water That has E vit, in iut. This encourages breeding. Now Lightin in the loft should be at least 10 hours but better 12 to 14 hours. To bring some birds in. And then the rest is up to the birds. I have had birds in the past that would not fertile until weathere started to warm. So I would Note that and piar them in April. As early pairing did NO good for them. Most often here at least On the fantails I allways waited until the last week of feb, or the first of march to pair them. Part is fantail can not cover as well on young birds. And you loose a few to temps. Other is thay seem to come in balance on breeding at this tiome better. More fertile rounds early.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It sounds like to me that you have 4 hens. When we have our birds separated, the hens will mate up and lay year round. Sometimes they both lay and sometimes only one will but they both sit on the eggs just like a cock and hen would. One of the hens takes on the "male role" and will even act a little like a cock. They will even mate and of course one is on top and one is on the bottom. Anyone who came into our loft, not knowing our set up would see this and assume that they are looking at a cock and hen mating. 
I've never heard of a hen laying 4 eggs, 3 rarely but not 4. If you've only got 4 birds and you have 8 eggs, I think you've got yourself bunch of hens. JMO


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

makita725 said:


> When I orginally saw that there were 4 eggs I too thought that they all might be hens but if that is the case why is this the first time there are 4 eggs???


Robert gave you all the information you need to secure fertile eggs.

Renee also made a valid point.

Maybe this is the first time you see 4 eggs, because the one hen wasn't matured yet.


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your advice and information. It helped


----------

